# I'm looking for some video footage ...



## schwordr (Jan 6, 2004)

Hey Audi Group,
I'm an *.:R32* guy but I'm wondering if you all could help me find some video footage. I'm looking for a copy of a TV show that was on back when I was in college, somewhere around 1991-1993. I'm not positive what the name of the show is exactly. 
The show goes in to detail about the Audi QUATTRO, and its arrival on the racing scene. It feature Hans Stouck and Haley Haywood (i think), as the drivers of these cars. It's a great plug for the QUATTRO drive system.
I have a poor quality VHS tape. The tape states in the credits: 
"The Sercets of Speed" Production of: 303 Studio, Inc. copyright 1990
I recall something regarding: _An Unfair Advantage_
I have searched (google/hotbot/Amazon) for this info and have not found anything that I believe the same show. If any one has any info or leads tracking down a copy of this, PLEASE respond. I would love to have it on DVD, but can settle for it on VHS.
Thanks gang


----------



## PyroPopTrt (Oct 10, 1999)

*Re: I'm looking for some video footage ... (schwordr)*

I have a copy saved on my computer at home I believe. I can double check when I get off work. I originally downloaded it from someone off of audiworld.com. The file with the hi-res is roughly 800megs if I remember correctly.


----------



## schwordr (Jan 6, 2004)

*Re: I'm looking for some video footage ... (PyroPopTrt)*

PLEASE check it out and see if you have this video .... It would be great if you could e-mail it to me.


----------



## blkaudicq (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: I'm looking for some video footage ... (schwordr)*

i have it on VHS, the origonal, from the dealer. I made some copies a few years ago for some people. If you want, i can get you a copy for a few $$. It really is a great movie.
BTW, that is where i got my sig from.








e-mail me at: [email protected]


----------



## PyroPopTrt (Oct 10, 1999)

*Re: I'm looking for some video footage ... (blkaudicq)*

I checked and I do have the high-res and low-res videos. The high-res is 800 mb and the low-res is 134mb. Both are which too large to email to you. Do you have a high speed connection? I could set up my computer as a ftp server and let people download it. I could probably burn it to a cd if I can find some blank cds laying around my apartment. Just tell me what you want to do.


----------



## ejust (Sep 22, 2004)

*Re: I'm looking for some video footage ... (PyroPopTrt)*

where do i get the 800mb version? Im interested in it. Let me know at [email protected] I have hi speed cable internet (2.5Mbps)


----------



## schwordr (Jan 6, 2004)

*Re: I'm looking for some video footage ... (PyroPopTrt)*

Burn or FTP either would be cool. I do have a broadband connection. E-mail me at [email protected] so wee figure this out? Thanks again!


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: I'm looking for some video footage ... (schwordr)*

I have that on my computer at work in a zip file http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## schwordr (Jan 6, 2004)

*Re: I'm looking for some video footage ... (MFZERO)*

Thanks, I found it. Here's the direct link if anyone is still looking for it .... (zip format)

http://users.theshell.com/~jms...l.zip


----------



## nuugen (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: I'm looking for some video footage ... (schwordr)*

link broken


----------



## Phatbastard (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: I'm looking for some video footage ... (nuugen)*

I downloaded it 1-21 and it worked, just a big file. I like it and now want to make my 90 look and run just like Han's and Hurley's


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: I'm looking for some video footage ... (Phatbastard)*

I already have the small version (the one's that linked here), but I want the big version!


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: I'm looking for some video footage ... (Phatbastard)*


----------



## PyroPopTrt (Oct 10, 1999)

*Re: I'm looking for some video footage ... (MFZERO)*

bumpin' this thread to remind myself to set up a login on my imac/media server so you guys can download the big version. I warn you now that the file is over 800 megs.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: I'm looking for some video footage ... (PyroPopTrt)*

800 megs is fine with me! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: I'm looking for some video footage ... (PerL)*

Me too, I only have the low res version...someone host the high res I relly want it, , 800 meg won't take THAT long on a 1.5Meg connection...


----------



## DubTurbo777 (Aug 14, 2003)

Somone post the high res version! Pleeeeeeze!


----------



## PitViper (Sep 6, 2002)

*Re: (DubTurbo)*

I second that!


----------



## PyroPopTrt (Oct 10, 1999)

*Re: (PitViper)*

I have finally set up the ftp on my computer.
The ip address is: 24.170.20.111
user/pass: audi/quattro
the file you want to download is called: secretsofspeedfinal.mpg
the movie (plus a couple others) are in the movies directory. Don't bother looking in the other directories (there is nothing in them). I just set up this user so that you guys and gals could download the video.


----------



## ejust (Sep 22, 2004)

*Re: (PyroPopTrt)*

cant get thru. Windows says it cant access the folder.


----------



## PyroPopTrt (Oct 10, 1999)

*Re: (ejust)*

sorry my iMac locked up. It should be fine now.


----------



## ejust (Sep 22, 2004)

*Re: (PyroPopTrt)*

whats the addy to get in cause i still cant seem to get to it.


----------



## mr_huste (Apr 14, 2003)

cant seem to connect to the ftp site. anyone having any success? my connection keeps timing out. I would looooovvvvveeee to get this video. I've been looking for it forever but never knew the name of it. It doesnt seem to be anywhere else on the net.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (mr_huste)*

Nope, timing out for me too.


----------



## PyroPopTrt (Oct 10, 1999)

*Re: (duandcc)*

sorry guys. My router was messing up. Hopefully it should be working now.


----------



## ejust (Sep 22, 2004)

*Re: (PyroPopTrt)*

still no luck - no access, times out, is there any other way that will work? give us a full addy to use to dierectly access it. thanks


----------



## nuugen (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (ejust)*



















_Modified by nuugen at 3:28 PM 1-30-2005_


----------



## PyroPopTrt (Oct 10, 1999)

*Re: (nuugen)*

hey guys are you trying to access it using your browser or through a ftp client? If you are trying to access it through a browser try this address:
ftp://24.170.20.111/
if you are still having trouble trying to get in using a browser try using a ftp client instead. If you don't have a ftp client and have a windows or mac here are some instructions:
Windows users:
Click on Start
Run
type: command
type: ftp 24.170.20.111
it will ask for a username (username is audi)
then it will ask for a password (password is quattro)
type: ls
type: cd movies
type: ls
type: get secretsofspeedfinal.mpg
and then watch it download. Mac instructions are similiar:
You need to open your utilities folder inside of your application folder (apple + u)
open terminal
type: ftp 24.170.20.111
it will ask for a username (username is audi)
then it will ask for a password (password is quattro)
type: ls
type: cd movies
type: ls
type: get secretsofspeedfinal.mpg

_Modified by PyroPopTrt at 10:29 PM 1-30-2005_


_Modified by PyroPopTrt at 10:30 PM 1-30-2005_


----------



## PyroPopTrt (Oct 10, 1999)

*Re: (PyroPopTrt)*

I also just set up a downloadable link for you guys as well. Thanks to whoever recommending a direct link, I didn't think about that. But either way you can download the video. Have fun downloading guys.
http://24.170.20.111/~audi/secretsofspeedfinal.mpg


----------



## nuugen (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (PyroPopTrt)*

Thx!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
However, wouldn't the ftp transfer be a lot faster, I have a 4 meg connection and from the direct url it is sitting at 45k


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (nuugen)*

Is your router or PC down again? Can't get to it...


----------



## nuugen (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (duandcc)*

same here


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (nuugen)*

I can ping the server (72ms average reply time, not bad for over the internet, but not great), but it does not respond to ftp requests. ..


----------



## PyroPopTrt (Oct 10, 1999)

*Re: (nuugen)*

Ahh found the problem. My router renewed the ip address and gave my server a different address. But it has been fixed.


_Modified by PyroPopTrt at 12:41 PM 1-31-2005_


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (PyroPopTrt)*

I am downloading it now, but it's pretty slow, only 44 KB/sec. Doesnt matter much though, with a DSL line it can take as long as needed.


----------



## PyroPopTrt (Oct 10, 1999)

*Re: (PerL)*

Sorry to hear about your download speed. My cable has a really crappy upload speed (I prefer dsl any day of the week). And I am happy to hear that somebody was finally able to connect and start downloading.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (PyroPopTrt)*

It's ok, it's better to download it at a slow speed than not get it at all! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (PerL)*

Ok, so the video stopped after a few minutes of playing. Anyone else experienced this?


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (PerL)*

I can't even get it...







Still times out...


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (duandcc)*

I tried the link again now, but it's dead. I also checked on the file I downloaded, it seems that it's not complete and that this is why it's not working properly. I got 700 mb downloaded, but it is 800 mb total so I guess that's why.


----------



## nuugen (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (PerL)*

I could only download 137 mb before it times out on me...


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (nuugen)*

I guess that's what happened to me as well, that it timed out when I had 700 mb. So close, but yet so far...








I hope that if someone gets it completed, they can get it up somewhere as well.
Btw, the link is up again, but still slow @ 16 kb










_Modified by PerL at 8:43 AM 2-2-2005_


----------



## PyroPopTrt (Oct 10, 1999)

*Re: (PerL)*

sorry guys. I am not sure why it is going so slow.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (PyroPopTrt)*

Anyone else have this complete now? I dont


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (PerL)*

Nope, and I want it...


----------



## mr_huste (Apr 14, 2003)

I got it using cuteftp, but after watching like 5 mins of it, it freezes. Dont know why this is. Seems like others are having this problem as well.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (mr_huste)*

That is exactly the problem I have as well. I first downloaded it using Netscape, then by using IE. Both says that the download is complete, at 100% but when I check the properties, it shows to be only 616 Mb, while the download progress window says that the complete file is 854 Mb. Something's not right here


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (PerL)*

I got the whole thing, but the tiny screen version. I'd LOVE the full screen version if it's available


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (Quattro Krant)*

I have the tiny version as well, but it seems impossible to get the full screen version


----------



## PitViper (Sep 6, 2002)

same here


----------



## Itchy Foot (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: (PitViper)*

I know some of you are looking for the High Res version. For those of you who would be happy to just watch the video and learn about "the unfair advantage", here is a link.








http://users.theshell.com/~jms...l.zip
right click save as.


_Modified by Itchy Foot at 8:26 PM 2-9-2005_


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (Itchy Foot)*

Still no luck








I tried using the download manager Get Right and actually got the complete 854 Mb using this, but when playing the video, it still stops after 2:40 minutes


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (PerL)*

Whoah! Whoooaaahhh! Wait a minute! 
The problem I reported was when playing it through Windows Media Player! Now I've just watched the complete video through the Media Player Classic, which is an alternative player to the Win-d'oh! one. 
Now I have goosebumps all over and feel giggly like a girl after hearing all those 5-cylinders singing their operette. Woohoo!


----------

